# small car shopping



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

Along side my xtrail, we have a protege 5 hatch - which is showing its age

I'm looking into a versa manual SL with sunroof package - why ? its not that expensive and large inside - also considering honda's fit - and city vw golf.

I used to have a civic si hatch and miss it tons and this is why I was thinkin of hte fit - but fit is more expensive and a brand new one is around the corner.

vw scares me a bit with regards to reliablity

I'll take it out for a drive one day soon, the versa that is 

its going to be a point a - b car with occasional montreal/toronto trips..

does teh versa drive casual like say a corolla or more like a civic?

BTW the protege 5 has a tight suspension - but montreal roads are killing the suspension, and the shifts are more difficult now.

Comments welcomed...ps I want the sunroof and cruise control and mp3 player 

thx


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

versa are very good road trip cars... most of my miles come from traveling from texas to TN then from TN to the beach in NC and back to nashville then back home... then i took it from TN to GA and back... its really good car to drive and it dont drive like the corolla or the honda... versa has its own style good luck on what you pick


----------

